# Wind Deflector



## Troyster (Sep 12, 2006)

We just got our 26' Gulfstream 3 months ago today, and have already pulled it about 5500 miles.  At an average of $3.00 per gallon all summer, keeping the gas tank full on our our Ford F150 was the biggest expense we have had.  (not counting the cost of the trailer, since it is spread out over 2 years.)

I used to think those wind deflectors, the shiny silver wings, the black plastic paddles, all the others looked ridiculous, but if they can save me money, looks aren't quite as important as they used to be.

Does any one have any real life experience with these, particularly with a gasoline powered truck?

I would put a picture of our truck and trailer up, but this site doesn't want to let me.  Every time I try, it tells me I'm an idiot (or something like that)

I am curious as to how much one of these might improve my mileage, and whetehr or not it will pay for itself before I am too old to care.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 12, 2006)

Re: Wind Deflector

It sounds like you have a trailer, not a fifth wheel.  You did not say.  

Just hearing what customers say, I don't think it will do you any good.  Most users have fifth wheels and the front of the trailer is closer to the wing than your trailer will be.  Most people tell me that the biggest plus is that they keep the front of the trailer cleaner.  With your trailer so far back it might actually hurt your mileage.  Air is going to blow up at the wing, then flow down behind it, hitting the front of your trailer.  That will increase your drag and hurt mileage.

Hope you are enjoying your Gulf Stream!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2006)

RE: Wind Deflector

The bad news is: I've read/heard deflectors don't work very well.  The good news is: Gas is coming way down.  The news media is saying that because all the storage facilities  world wide are full, it will stay down for a while.  May even come down to $2.00/gallon.  The key word is may. :clown:


----------



## Troyster (Sep 13, 2006)

Re: Wind Deflector



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 9/12/2006  10:55 PM
> 
> It sounds like you have a trailer, not a fifth wheel.  You did not say.



Sorry about that, yes, that is correct.  I have a travel trailer.


----------



## Poppa (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Wind Deflector

The savings of fuel using a deflector in minimual to say the least unless you are pushing the 100,000 plus miles a year. In your case with the TT and not a 5 wheel, you wouldn't even keep the bugs blown off the front of yous trailer.


----------



## dieselmec (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: Wind Deflector

do not waste your money just a fancy bug catcher


----------



## minerz (Dec 24, 2006)

Re: Wind Deflector

I do have one that is 48x55 inches. I pull a 30 ft fifth wheel. It definately makes a differance in fuel, but not for just short trips. I don't think it is going to do you much good pulling a TT. Wind deflectors are a pain, unless you get the one like mine. It is electric so it raises and lowers with a flip of a switch. I can park in the garage, or when we are traveling I can lower it flat, when not in use. I definitely notice a differance in fuel, BUT I have to drive within reason. I don't notice much differance rather I am pulling or empty once I get over 65 mph.


----------

